# Picket Fence Installation



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Trying to stay with a local company to replace 270' of fence, I certainly understand the current conditions but I cant get anyone to keep an appointment. Am I missing anyone? Thanks


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I do not know where you are located. In the Pace Milton area, Paul Thornton, Border to Border fence company is far and away the best there is. I heard he is three months out. He primarily does Privacy fencing. I'm sure he would build a picket fence as well.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks I've checked with them and your right they are three months plus out and wont even put you on a list


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My buddy owns this franchise 






Pensacola Area Fence Company | (850) 706-7710


Superior Fence & Rail is your Pensacola Area fence company of choice. Call (850) 706-7710 today for Pro Team, Quality Products, and First Class Service!




www.superiorfenceandrail.com


----------

